# I'm obsessed with my betta



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

I am totally obsessed and in love with my new betta, Sumo.
Like obsessed, I've started referring to him as my "boyfriend" to friends and co-workers. Hahahaaaaa. They probably think I am nuts. And the aquarium store people probably think so too, since i've been there 3 times in the past 10 days and am planning on going back again tomorrow to get him some live plants since he can't cuddle up very comfortably on his fake ones.
Yup.
Obsessed.
That is all.


Me + Sumo = Love


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hahaha, welcome to the club! xD Its okay, we're all a little crazy...according to everyone 'normal' around us....but its the best kind of crazy xD
I must agree with you though, a Betta boyfriend is the way to go


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I am the same way. I have been to my petco 3 days in a row and going back tomorrow to see the new betta stock XD


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a feeling that most people who see good Betta care become obsessed. I'm still obsessed with mine, even though I expected it to wear off in the first couple of weeks... Guess I'm permanently addicted. and hopefully so are you! XD


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh I am. But its better than being addicted to smoking!


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

lol

im addicted to bettas...




and smoking. :-?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

peachesxo said:


> lol
> 
> im addicted to bettas...
> 
> ...


nuuuuuu not the smoking! *hands you gum*


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am obsessed with Cheep-Cheep. I have 3 bettas, but Cheep-Cheep is my favorite. I also have a huge love for horses, and have always called them my boyfriends. (My human boyfriend is kind of annoyed by this, I think, but he deals.)


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Goomba3 said:


> I am obsessed with Cheep-Cheep. I have 3 bettas, but Cheep-Cheep is my favorite. I also have a huge love for horses, and have always called them my boyfriends. (My human boyfriend is kind of annoyed by this, I think, but he deals.)


I know the feeling with horses. I has 3 and I miss the horse hobby so very much. It just costs so much, to much for me to handle on my own. I will have one again some day, my boyfriend said that I could  oh, and a husky too. But for now its just fish.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I use to joke around with my bf that are two kids were not his but one of the two cats we use to have. lol He dont care and is use to it my mom always called her cats her man. She said they are better then men cause you can tell them any secret you wont or complain to them and they never b***h


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

I was obsessed with the idea of having a cat since i had 4 at my mom's place but moved into my own place reccently, but instead... went for a betta in a 10 gallon. I work too much, and I'll never have to worry about coming home to betta poo and pee all over my couch and/or bed. :-D

On Monday (his first day alone while i was at work because I got him Sunday) i came back and got so stoked... he swam up to me and then swam around his tank as though he was showing me the places he had "discovered" that day. he'd go to one plant place, do his thing, go to the cave, hide, pop his head out at stare at me, go back over to another plant, hold himself between it and the glass, then go into the other cave back out the other end, then had swam up around to the lower outer level of it where he sat until i found him sitting there staring at me because i had no idea where he had gone.


seeeeew cute.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My husband does not understand my Betta obsession. I keep wanting more because I love them and I like cleaning their tanks and getting them new plants and things like that. But he just thinks the more we get the more money we spend on them. And I think he thinks that I will eventually tire of Bettas.
I will NEVER tire of Bettas!!! :]
And other people may say we are odd for our Betta bug. But look how many members there are on here, I think we are normal on Bettafish.com.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

My roommate thinks I'm hoarding Bettas. I only have two! Lol I just got into the whole Betta care thing and it's so awesome! I love my fish


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I realized my obsession this morning... I went to turn on his light when I woke up and noticed the start of a bubble nest and got all excited! My Husband told me I was weird and that he needs to get me out more.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

peachesxo said:


> lol
> 
> im addicted to bettas...
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

c4talys7 said:


> My roommate thinks I'm hoarding Bettas. I only have two! Lol I just got into the whole Betta care thing and it's so awesome! I love my fish


Just 2? I have 9! #10 might be coming home with me today or tomorrow :-D


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Agh, I'm completely obcessed with bettas, and it is driving me and my mom crazy. She says no more bettas til one of mine dies, I can only come on this website once a day, things like that. It's cool with me, I'm trying to chill the disease. Betta disease. Hehe. But I think it is getting better already. I love bettas, but 3 is good enough for me. Don't need more.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I now have 10! I am stopping there till I move and get my hands on more tanks. Might be a while though. Till then, I wont get any more unless one dies off and has to be replaced. I hate having and empty spot in a tank. Looks tacky


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe, 10 is more than 3, yes.  You win.  Aaah, I hope my Liberty gets better soon! Yes, maybe it is just a betta, but he's so sweet. And bettas are such cute pretty lil fishies.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> Just 2? I have 9! #10 might be coming home with me today or tomorrow :-D


I wish I could get more! But I figured TSA would only let me get away with taking two on the plane when I go back home. So getting more once I get back though, I love their personalities. Where do you keep your 9 (almost 10) Bettas? Like what is their tank size? I have a 14gal tall and was wondering if it would be acceptable to divide it 3 ways instead of the 2 I am doing.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm totally obsessed.... I think my boyfriend must be very tired of me talking about all the cute things Mr. Fish did that day. He doesn't say anything about it, though. XD

My mom got me my fish and has told me that she got it so it would be a cheap, low-maintenance pet to keep me company in my dorm... and I've turned it into a 200 dollar fish. Rofl.

I WANT MORE! Not until I'm out of college


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

kfish said:


> I'm totally obsessed.... I think my boyfriend must be very tired of me talking about all the cute things Mr. Fish did that day. He doesn't say anything about it, though. XD
> 
> My mom got me my fish and has told me that she got it so it would be a cheap, low-maintenance pet to keep me company in my dorm... and I've turned it into a 200 dollar fish. Rofl.
> 
> I WANT MORE! Not until I'm out of college


Oh I know, when i first went and got my betta and his little tank thing it cost me 50 bucks, thought i was all set-up with no more spending to do for a long while..
BUT THEN...

I found this forum,...
was back at the store 2 days later, buying a 10 gallon because I had one of those awful little half gallon things...
back again 2 days later because i wanted something else...
then was back again today to get some live plants (anubias!! yay!!)

so now my little betta habit, which has only been in progress 11 days now... has cost me just under 400 dollars.

meh.
:-D


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't seen him go anywhere near his 3 new anubias!
I wish i could re-do the whole tank but i don't need to do a water change yet and im not going to put him through the stress of me digging around in there trying to make everything look perfect and put in the perfect place yet hahaha
aah!!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

XD I added a bunch of new live plants today, too.

I'm sure he won't stress too much if you move stuff around!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

This seems to be a girl thing lol any men posted yet in this thread? I guess girls can get away with calling their betta their BF but if a guy calls his betta his GF- CREEPY lol! YAY for double standards :welldone:


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

tsoto80 said:


> This seems to be a girl thing lol any men posted yet in this thread? I guess girls can get away with calling their betta their BF but if a guy calls his betta his GF- CREEPY lol! YAY for double standards :welldone:


Ahahaha I will admit, this is true. 

Should I take out all his fake plants?
I took one out there are still 2...
I don't think he "dislikes" them but but i don't know !

i only got 3 anubias and its a 10 gallon


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

I took out the rest of the fake plants today (still had two left) because I noticed a small tear on my fish's fin. I ordered from www.plantedaquariumscentral.com (code BETTAFISH gets you 10% off). I now have 8 plants in 5 gallons, lol.

3 Anubias would leave it a bit barren. It's up to you, though! I love live plants! I'm getting increasingly crazy about them, lol. Almost as obsessed as I am with my fish! You can always get more.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

kfish said:


> I took out the rest of the fake plants today (still had two left) because I noticed a small tear on my fish's fin. I ordered from www.plantedaquariumscentral.com (code BETTAFISH gets you 10% off). I now have 8 plants in 5 gallons, lol.
> 
> 3 Anubias would leave it a bit barren. It's up to you, though! I love live plants! I'm getting increasingly crazy about them, lol. Almost as obsessed as I am with my fish! You can always get more.


yeah, ill probably get more soon, sigh.
i took out the fake ones because im paranoid about him possibl hurting his fins even tho i did the "test" with pantyhouse... not sure i trusted it. lol, even thought it passed.
i haven't noticed any fin loss but
just in case 

its not just the 3 anubias its also a big rock cave and then a little rock cave and a hollow log thingy, but yeah, i want more plants !!!!!!!
hmmmph


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

It took 4 months for Mr. Fish to tear his fins on those plants... he had them in his original (too little) tank, too. I thought they were fine... but apparently not! I'm not absolutely certain that the plants are what did it, but they probably are. They had a few sharp-ish corners.

I love heavily planted tanks. I want to make a Walstad tank that's completely ground covered with riccia and dwarf grass and pearl grass. And just full of so many plants... I don't want anything that's not natural in it.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my god.
So I used one of the old fake plants as a filter baffle, he seems SO MUCH HAPPIER NOW it is crazy, and he was so happy before!!
I think he's trying to make a bubblenest, he blew a flew, but they popped. He was exploring around a lot and then i went to go wash my face and when i came back he was curled up in his tiny cave having a nap!!!
I almost died it was so cute


ANYWAYS
HERE'S SUMO AND HIS NEW SET UP


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Awwwww, Sumo is so cute! Betta obsessions are fine, they are easier to take care of than a lot of other animals, and if you need to leave them for an extended period of time, they don't make a mess of the house/apartment.

@c4talus7: You can take fish on planes? I never thought you could do that... Why are you taking your fish on a plane?

@tsoto80: Haha, double standard, I love it! And yes, if guys started calling their pets their girlfriends, it could get creepy. The guy who trained me at work was telling us about his girlfriend, and it turns out she's a puppy. THAT was creepy...

@lilchiwolf: I have never had my own horse(s), but I love them and cannot wait to get one of my own.


----------

